# livery suggestions between ivybridge and yelverton please



## Mammoth (17 October 2013)

Hi, I'm looking for DIY/assisted or part livery for one gelding. Must have good off road riding and good all year turnout. Don't need a school as hackers only. Would prefer a small yard.

Anywhere between or around Ivybridge and Yelverton areas,

thanks all


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (17 October 2013)

Just bumping this one up for you

Sorry can't help as am in the East of the county.......... but hope you find something. Didn't there used to be a yard out at Meavy? I know coz my old horse (many moons ago) came from there.


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (17 October 2013)

There is Crossways at Yelverton, slightly out of area Cheston at South Brent, Tor Royal at Princetown?


----------



## Pie's mum (18 October 2013)

Replied on your other thread  there are loads of yards around the area especially if you could expand your area towards South Brent too. Good luck in your search!


----------



## Mammoth (18 October 2013)

thanks, there is so little about.


----------



## Pie's mum (18 October 2013)

Have you looked on the local Facebook pages? Someone was advertising 3 spaces on the Ashburton page - not sure where the yard is though.


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (18 October 2013)

Pie's Mum - Buckfastleigh I think.  Also on FB look up Livery yards Devon.


----------



## Pie's mum (18 October 2013)

Oh that's a shame maybe a bit far away. Will keep an ear open for any other spaces.


----------

